# Filling PAR..Help Needed !



## shooterspalace

Dear Seniors,

I am filling PAR Online application now and will submit as soon as possible.

Pleas suggest me to fill up some fields in the following section.

*Step-2) Qualification Details:*

Awarding Institution/Body
Full address of awarding institution/body

I wrote here the University Name from where I am awarded my Degree, and also Address and Contact Details.

Study Institution (only required if different from the awarding institution/body)
Full name of institution where study was completed

I wrote here the College Name and address details where we studied

*Now is it going in correct way?*


*Step 3) - Supporting Qualifications (optional)*

Supporting Qualification

_" If your nominated qualification was dependent on other qualifications (for example, a PhD, which was dependent on a previous master's degree and bachelor's degree), please list the previous qualifications. If you do not provide this information, it may affect the outcome of your pre-assessment report. NZQA will not be responsible if you fail to provide this information.

Supporting qualification (NZQA may assess this qualification if your nominated qualification's awarding institution is not accredited by the national accrediting body or accreditation details are not known at the time of pre-assessment.) "_

*So, as per the statement above, shall I also add my 10th (S.S.C- Secondary School Certificate) and 12th (H.S.C- Higher Secondary Certificate) qualification in this section?*


*Step 4) - Professional, Vocational or Trade Experience (optional)
*
Work Experience

My Experiences summary is given below in the same company.

IT Officer: From 01-01-2005 to 09-06-2007
Programmer: 10-06-2007 to 09-05-2008
System Engineer: 10-05-2008 to 31-12-2008
Asstt. System Administrator: 01-01-2009 to 31-12-2010
Unit System Administrator: 01-01-2011 to till now.

My job responsibilities are Technical support, troubleshooting and maintenance and also Systems, Network and Security Administration. I perform those from my joining. My employer thought me initially to engage with software development and gave me a Programmer designation but there was no responsibilities related to development. Later they re-designated me to System Engineer.

*Now, the fact is, Shall I mention my Latest Designation (Unit System Administrator) for entire work experience (01-01-2005 to till now)?

or,

I have to mention designation wise responsibilities? If I do so, then same job responsibilities will be in each phase.*

I know this is little bit boring for you to read but I need your kind help and suggestion on the above steps.

Thanks and regards

Shooter


----------



## shooterspalace

Is there anyone to reply me ?


----------



## topcat83

shooterspalace said:


> Is there anyone to reply me ?


Sorry - same question. What is a PAR?


----------



## shooterspalace

topcat83 said:


> Sorry - same question. What is a PAR?


PAR is Pre-assessment Result which may require before applying EOI (Expression of Interest) in Skilled Migration Category. PAR will initially evaluate the level of education in NZ Qualification Framework (level 5/6/7/8/9/10). So, with that result, applicant can submit EOI which will be more strong for EOI evaluation.

I think, I can make you understand now.


Thanks and regards

Shooter


----------



## topcat83

shooterspalace said:


> PAR is Pre-assessment Result which may require before applying EOI (Expression of Interest) in Skilled Migration Category. PAR will initially evaluate the level of education in NZ Qualification Framework (level 5/6/7/8/9/10). So, with that result, applicant can submit EOI which will be more strong for EOI evaluation.
> 
> I think, I can make you understand now.
> 
> 
> Thanks and regards
> 
> Shooter


OK - thanks.

I'm a great believer in never using TLA's (three letter acronyms  )


----------



## shooterspalace

shooterspalace said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am filling PAR Online application now and will submit as soon as possible.
> 
> Pleas suggest me to fill up some fields in the following section.
> 
> *Step-2) Qualification Details:*
> 
> Awarding Institution/Body
> Full address of awarding institution/body
> 
> I wrote here the University Name from where I am awarded my Degree, and also Address and Contact Details.
> 
> Study Institution (only required if different from the awarding institution/body)
> Full name of institution where study was completed
> 
> I wrote here the College Name and address details where we studied
> 
> *Now is it going in correct way?*
> 
> 
> *Step 3) - Supporting Qualifications (optional)*
> 
> Supporting Qualification
> 
> _" If your nominated qualification was dependent on other qualifications (for example, a PhD, which was dependent on a previous master's degree and bachelor's degree), please list the previous qualifications. If you do not provide this information, it may affect the outcome of your pre-assessment report. NZQA will not be responsible if you fail to provide this information.
> 
> Supporting qualification (NZQA may assess this qualification if your nominated qualification's awarding institution is not accredited by the national accrediting body or accreditation details are not known at the time of pre-assessment.) "_
> 
> *So, as per the statement above, shall I also add my 10th (S.S.C- Secondary School Certificate) and 12th (H.S.C- Higher Secondary Certificate) qualification in this section?*
> 
> 
> *Step 4) - Professional, Vocational or Trade Experience (optional)
> *
> Work Experience
> 
> My Experiences summary is given below in the same company.
> 
> IT Officer: From 01-01-2005 to 09-06-2007
> Programmer: 10-06-2007 to 09-05-2008
> System Engineer: 10-05-2008 to 31-12-2008
> Asstt. System Administrator: 01-01-2009 to 31-12-2010
> Unit System Administrator: 01-01-2011 to till now.
> 
> My job responsibilities are Technical support, troubleshooting and maintenance and also Systems, Network and Security Administration. I perform those from my joining. My employer thought me initially to engage with software development and gave me a Programmer designation but there was no responsibilities related to development. Later they re-designated me to System Engineer.
> 
> *Now, the fact is, Shall I mention my Latest Designation (Unit System Administrator) for entire work experience (01-01-2005 to till now)?
> 
> or,
> 
> I have to mention designation wise responsibilities? If I do so, then same job responsibilities will be in each phase.*
> 
> I know this is little bit boring for you to read but I need your kind help and suggestion on the above steps.
> 
> Thanks and regards
> 
> Shooter



Is there any senior to share the real experience/idea about my post?


----------



## topcat83

shooterspalace said:


> Is there any senior to share the real experience/idea about my post?


I'm afraid that this is not something I've been involved in, so I probably wouldn't be much help. But what you've written all sounds like a good approach to me.

You can be our expert then


----------



## shooterspalace

topcat83 said:


> I'm afraid that this is not something I've been involved in, so I probably wouldn't be much help. But what you've written all sounds like a good approach to me.
> 
> You can be our expert then



Well said topcat83.

It seems that I entered into a old farm house with ghostly environment where you are only there. Somehow, I came here and fall in such an environment where nobody is hearing my voice except you. Though I am helpless but, till now I am trying to sustain !


----------



## shooterspalace

Today I got a mail from NZQA for my PAR result and it is NZQF Level 7. Now, I will mention it in my EOI online application and re-submit it  .

regards
shooter


----------



## Naji

Congrats shooter, I am in the PAR step now... 

but my main qualification to be assessed is Master's degree and I added the Bachelors degree in the supporting qualifications, shall I also add the High School certificates in the supporting qualifications?


----------



## russel_705

dear shooter,

I understand your situation. Congrats for level 7 in PAR. Normally NZQA issue level 7 for Bachelors degree. By the way which university have you completed your Graduation?


----------



## shooterspalace

Naji said:


> Congrats shooter, I am in the PAR step now...
> 
> but my main qualification to be assessed is Master's degree and I added the Bachelors degree in the supporting qualifications, shall I also add the High School certificates in the supporting qualifications?


In my case, I mentioned Bachelore of Science (B.Sc.) qualification and also Secondary School Certificate (SSC) and Higher Secondary School Certificate (HSC) qualification during submission of PAR online.


----------



## shooterspalace

russel_705 said:


> dear shooter,
> 
> I understand your situation. Congrats for level 7 in PAR. Normally NZQA issue level 7 for Bachelors degree. By the way which university have you completed your Graduation?


From Bangalore University, India.

Have you received ITA yet after EOI selected ?


----------



## russel_705

shooterspalace said:


> From Bangalore University, India.
> 
> Have you received ITA yet after EOI selected ?


My EOI was selected on November 30, 2011 but still no update in website. Status show selected. In the mean time I have submitted my IQA to NZQA for assesment so that after geting ITA i can submit my application as soon as possible. However can you please give me your mobile/email address so that we can share our experience. My email address: [email protected]
Have your EOI selected and got ITA request yet please let me know?


----------



## karan_2891

shooterspalace said:


> Today I got a mail from NZQA for my PAR result and it is NZQF Level 7. Now, I will mention it in my EOI online application and re-submit it  .
> 
> regards
> shooter



Hi Friends,

Please correct me if I am wrong. If my educational qualifications are mentioned as 'Exempted from Assessment' on NZ Immig website, do I still need to take PAR route to get them assessed through NZQA? Thanks


----------



## madeelahmad

Dear Shooter, 

will u pls tell me what happened with ur EOI. As I calculated if we have level 7 qulificatin we cant make the points over or equal 140. Am I right or not.?

Regards,
Adeel


----------

